# rv registraion



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, and please help with information;

My husband and I have been in Mexico for 8 months now .

We hold FM3 visas, valid till July 2010 , we are planning to extend them .

We move around a lot in our small RV , pulling the car .

Our RV has 10 years permit, however California registration
will expire in December 2009 .

Our car has 1/2 year permit and registration valid till July 2010 .

Are we going to have problems with Mexican police when 
registration of RV is going to be expired, but we are having our visas ?

We are not planning to go back to US for a good while,
however we know , we both will have to be there 3.5 years from now .

My husband the most likely will go back sooner, for little while, 
maybe more than once, with the car only .

RV will stay for a few years in Mexico .

Can we do anything from Mexico about California´s registration in
order not to pay very high penalties, if we decide take motorhome
back for a while ?

How to deal with these problems ?

thanks for help

eva


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First, your FM3 visas must be renewed, in Mexico, within 30 days of their expiration date. Your 'importada temporal' for a vehicle, remains valid (in spite of its own expiry date) indefinitely, as long as your FM3 is maintained and renewed. No problem there.
The RV registration and minimal (storage?) insurance should probably be maintained current while you are in Mexico. In many states, it can be difficult to renew it after it has lapsed for a few years and you can be made to pay back registration. Worse yet, you can be forced to pay 'newbie' insurance rates. You'll want to check that carefully with your state and your carrier. Of course, you will maintain Mexican insurance, as well.


----------

